# car and home



## jaykelp (Oct 16, 2005)

Okay I am new to the sirius thing...please take it easy on me. I currently have a sportser 4 in the truck and want to listen in the house. Is it as easy as the boom box sirius offers? Is there a better sounding option? Is there a way to get it on my home stereo sound system...it is very old (yamaha)? I guess there are many ways to achieve this...but, what is the best (reception and sound) way for the least amount of money. Thankyou.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

The easiest way to get it to your Yamaha is to just purchase a very cheap cable (mini headphone jack on one end, dual RCA on the other) and use an audio input on the Yamaha. Try not to use the audio section of a video input as the sound will be lower. You should be able to get this cable for less than $5, I have used oneprice.com in the past. You will also need to purchase a Sirius home kit (cradle, power adapter, antenna), they are usually less than $50 at BB or CC.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, it's monoprice.com not oneprice.com.


----------



## tubbyaz (Apr 24, 2002)

jaykelp said:


> Okay I am new to the sirius thing...please take it easy on me. I currently have a sportser 4 in the truck and want to listen in the house. Is it as easy as the boom box sirius offers? Is there a better sounding option? Is there a way to get it on my home stereo sound system...it is very old (yamaha)? I guess there are many ways to achieve this...but, what is the best (reception and sound) way for the least amount of money. Thankyou.


I agree with deraz above. Get a home cradle kit. Wire it into your receiver tape/CD/Aux input. You'll probably want an external antenna also, as the antenna included with the home kit probably won't give you reception 100% of the time when set up inside the house (I found the signal went in and out as the satellites travel through space). And you really shouldn't put it outside as its not weather-proof.

But the advantage of this set up is not only do you have the best sound for your home receiver, but you can also keep the FM transmitter on to broadcast to all the FM radios in the house.

Voila! Sirius everywhere!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> ]And you really shouldn't put it outside as its not weather-proof.


What makes you say that? All XM and Sirius antennas are for indoor/outdoor use and are indeed weather proof. My XM antenna has been on my roof for 5 years now, Sirius antenna has been on my roof for 4 years and no problems.


----------



## tubbyaz (Apr 24, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> What makes you say that? All XM and Sirius antennas are for indoor/outdoor use and are indeed weather proof. My XM antenna has been on my roof for 5 years now, Sirius antenna has been on my roof for 4 years and no problems.


Really? I'm talking about the crappy little square of plastic antenna, that comes with the home cradle kit for the Sportster Replay, not their mag units. I haven't seen one last very long outside around here (Arizona). Of course, there's not a lot around here that DOES last under our merciless sunshine.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep, the antennas that come included with the plug and play home kits.

From Sirius' website:

"14215 Home Indoor/Outdoor Windowsill Antenna

Model#: 14215 Directed Windowsill Antenna

Durable and weather resistant, the Directed Windowsill Antenna mounts easily inside or outside to maximize signal reception for your SIRIUS radio. Perfect for use with SIRIUS home tuners, home kits and boomboxes. "

http://shop.sirius.com/edealinv/ser...96059&catParentID=7883&scId=7883&oldParentID=

I live in the Buffalo area, winter nights as cold as -10, summer afternoons as hot as 95, snow, wind, rain, sleet we see it all and both my antennas have been up there for years and work perfectly.


----------

